# are there paddle shifters on d2 s8



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

i am looking at getting a d2 s8 and i thought that there were paddle shifters on them but i can not find any pictures. i am hopeing that some one can tell me if there is or is not? i have spent alot of time looking so thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

any help would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

Dude, you are definetly in the wrong forum. You gotta post on Quattroworld, Audizine, Audiforums, or Audiworld. To answer your question, the D2 S8 doesn't have paddle shifters, but has shift buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (European)*

thanks for the help. i thought that i saw somthing on the stearing wheel


----------



## Sentinelist (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (European)*


_Quote, originally posted by *European* »_Dude, you are definetly in the wrong forum. You gotta post on Quattroworld, Audizine, Audiforums, or Audiworld. To answer your question, the D2 S8 doesn't have paddle shifters, but has shift buttons on the steering wheel.

This. All of it.
The most D2 S8 owners and the best brain trusts for them are on Quattroworld, like myself (well, a grasshopper am I, but a driver nonetheless). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (Sentinelist)*

the S8 with the 4 spoke wheel has thumb shifters, like the older Porsche tiptronic cars. the S8's with the 3 spoke wheel don't have the shifter buttons


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (slomofo.)*

thanks for the responses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (slomofo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slomofo.* »_the S8 with the 4 spoke wheel has thumb shifters, like the older Porsche tiptronic cars. the S8's with the 3 spoke wheel don't have the shifter buttons

The 3 spoke S8 steering wheel indeed has shifter buttons, thus I have it equipped in my D2 S8 from the factory, and not to mention the 3 spoke looks way better than the 4 spoke steering wheel.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (European)*

didn't know they did that on the three spoke, very cool thanks for the info!


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (slomofo.)*

on a scale from 1 to 10. what is it like shifting? thanks 
did they come in a manual? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

manual trans in europe was available (see the movie Ronin). can't answer the shift speed question, I don't have one. The paddles on the V8 S4 are pretty quick though, same engine and trans


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: are there paddle shifters on d2 s8 (fixwithahammer)*

Shifting with the steering wheel buttons is just the same as shifting with the actual shifter, plus it makes shifting easier, when you're multi-tasking while driving.


----------

